# Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer



## RC-X (6. Oktober 2014)

*Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Hi 

mir stellt sich momentan ein (auf den ersten Blick eigentlich einfaches) Problem.

Und zwar habe ich hier einen Beamer, auf den ich via Netzwerk meinen Bildschirminhalt (bspw. Präsentationen) "spiegeln" will. 
Dafür würde ich am liebsten das in Windows integrierte Feature "Verbindung mit einem Netzwerkprojektor" nutzen, da sich dadurch der Einrichtungsaufwand minimieren lässt.
Zu diesem Client-Feature muss es doch auch einen dazugehörigen Server-Dienst geben, der im Netzwerk lauscht und auf diese Anfragen antwortet.
Ich finde allerdings im Internet keinerlei Hinweise, welches Protokoll hier verwendet wird, bzw. welchen Dienst ich bräuchte um einen Projektor-Server einzurichten.

Am schicksten wäre es natürlich wenn man diesen Projektor-Server auf einem Raspberry laufen lassen könnte, der mit dem Netzwerk verbunden ist und das Signal via HDMI an den Beamer weiterleitet...

Ich hoffe das Problem ist so einigermaßen klar.
Vielleicht hat hier jemand von euch schon Erfahrung.

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback im voraus!

Viele Grüße,
RC-X


----------



## norse (6. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt passende Netzwerk fähige Beamer  das wäre das sinnvollste! Mit raspi etc könnte es dann eher unständlich werden bis es funktioniert


----------



## RC-X (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Und auf welches Merkmal müsste ich da achten, damit das über das Windows-Feature funktioniert? 

Ich bin anscheinend echt zu blöd zum googlen. ^^


----------



## seekerm (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*



RC-X schrieb:


> Und auf welches Merkmal müsste ich da achten, damit das über das Windows-Feature funktioniert?


Eine einheitliche Bezeichnung gibt es meiner Kenntnis nach nicht. Jeder Hersteller umschreibt es aber in dem Datenblatt.
Gut zu erkennen ist diese Fähigkeit natürlich an dem Vorhandensein eines RJ45-Anschlußes. Bischen sich erkundigen (Review lesen) schadet auch nicht.
Hier ein Demo-Video von NEC NEC Image Transmission via Projector Network Features - YouTube
NEC M271W (60003408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre ein Kandidat


----------



## RC-X (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Ist ja bescheuert, dass es da keinen Standard gibt...

Ich werde mir die NEC-Kiste auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.
Und nebenbei werde ich mir das mit dem Raspberry auch nochmal genauer anschauen.

Unser aktueller Beamer ist noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt und der Raspberry liegt unbenutzt hier rum, wäre schon fast schade, wenn man das nicht nutzt. 
Da muss es doch irgendeine Server-Rolle geben. 

Aber schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe bis hier!


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Achtung! Nicht jeder Beamer mit Netzwerkanschluss ist ein Netzwerkprojektor! Bei etlichen Beamern ist der Netzwerkanschluss nur für Fernwartung (Firmwareupdates) und Fernsteuerung (etwa via Telnet oder Weboberfläche) da.  Zum Raspberry als Netzwerkprojektor-Server hab ich das gefunden: Build network projector with RaspberryPi | Technology serves life


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Ich hab so was bisher immer mit einem HDMI-Extender gemacht.
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de für: hdmi extender - Kostenlose Lieferung ab EUR 29 Bestellwert
Idioteneinfach, anstecken und fertig.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Darf nur normalerweise kein Switch dazwischen sein.


----------



## RC-X (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Der HDMI-Extender donnert das meinem Verständnis nach ja nur über die LAN-Kabel, oder?
Statt 15m HDMI-Kabel, hat man dann 2x 15m LAN-Kabel mit den "Wandlern"

Aber es wird wohl auf entsprechenden Beamer hinauslaufen...

Mir ist es ein Rätsel, dass so etwas in Zeiten von Gigabit-Netzwerken noch nicht vernünftig umgesetzt wurde...


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Na ja in dem Fall hat man dann:  PC->HDMI->Range Extender Transmitter->TP LAN Kabel->Range Extender Receiver->HDMI wobei das eingesetzte LAN Kabel zum Teil bis zu 50m lang sein darf. Es darf aber kein Switch oder ein anderes aktives Netzwerkgerät dazwischen sein.


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*



Superwip schrieb:


> Darf nur normalerweise kein Switch dazwischen sein.


 
Hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme.
Sind bei mir alle in VLANS von Krankenhäusern im Einsatz.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Wenn das Teil über Ethernet geht ist es mehr als nur ein Range Extender.


----------



## RC-X (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Präsentationen über Netzwerk an Beamer*

Jede Netzwerkdose führt zu einem Switch, also ist das leider nutzlos...

Von dem her wird wohl uns wohl fast nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als einen neuen Beamer zu kaufen, na ja. 

Aber *Danke *für eure Hilfe!


----------

